# Noob here



## davisch5 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am new to the site, but not so new to archery. I would be glad to offer advice if you need help. Let me know....


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:banana::dancing::welcomesign::dancing::banana:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Dranoo. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome to AT. Use the search option when you have a question, it may already have been asked. Great info here!


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

:welcome:to AT from Maine


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome to AT from Missouri.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------

